# My Floating Wall Project



## Matt197

Thought I would share with you guys my floating wall project that I am currently doing.

For those who do not know, the idea is to create the illusion that the TV is floating, to do this I am using two sheets of MDF to hide the cables and installing LED lights around the frame to give it that glowing effect.

Here are a few photos of my progress so far, it is work in progress so I will update with more photos as I go along.

How it looks now.










Cut out for the TV mount sketched onto the MDF.










Tonight I have just cut out the hole for the TV mount.









This weekend I should have the wood frame up and hopeful have it up on the wall


----------



## Culainn

Love this kind of thread. Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

confused and might sound silly but are you either wall mounting it or literally having the telly in the middle of the room judging by the last piccie?


----------



## Matt197

alan hanson said:


> confused and might sound silly but are you either wall mounting it or literally having the telly in the middle of the room judging by the last piccie?


haha sorry, picture was just to show where I cut the MDF for the TV mount, its not in place yet.

MDF will be mounted to a wood frame then mounted on the wall, its going on the wall where the TV is in the first picture :thumb:


----------



## markonline1

Can't beat a good floating wall :thumb:


----------



## jamest

I have been thinking about doing this myself as I hate seeing all the cables behind my TV stand.

Don't suppose you care to show the costings involved? I am still in "masking tape on" wall situation.

For those of you that don't know, here is a floating wall:


----------



## HornetSting

Ooh James, "Id buy that for a dollar".


----------



## Matt197

jamest said:


> I have been thinking about doing this myself as I hate seeing all the cables behind my TV stand.
> 
> Don't suppose you care to show the costings involved? I am still in "masking tape on" wall situation.


So far its cost very little, I am using Wickes Studwork timber 38x89mmx2.4m and that was £21 for 7 lengths, I am using 9mm thick MDF rather than 18mm the reason for this will become apparent later on  but that was £23 for two sheets cut to size at B&Q

To prime the MDF ready for painting I am going to use PVA glue mixed with water so that will be cheap as well, I have not purchased the lights yet but I have budgeted £50 - £100 on them.

And there is the cool tool I purchased to cut the holes in the MDF, that was £80 but was money well spent http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7112898/Trail/searchtext>WORX.htm


----------



## leon20v

looks a great little project you got going on. In regards to the lights, depending if you are having them behind the MDF or behind the Tv, or in both places. take a look at http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00119419. not the cheapest about though, but they do look great.


----------



## Matt197

Sorry for the lack of updates, we was in a rush last week because of the England game so did not get any photos.

This is my progress so far.










This is the reson why I only used 9mm MDF, I have used Keku Drop on Clips to hang the MDF and frame onto the wall, so it is totally removable but I had to keep to weight down as much as possible.










Clip on the wall.










Other part fixed to the wood frame.




























I am currently working of some floating shelf's to get rid of my TV stand, so that will be my next update.


----------



## sworrall

bit of a thread resurrection but did you get it finished ok matt197?



jamest said:


> I have been thinking about doing this myself as I hate seeing all the cables behind my TV stand.
> 
> Don't suppose you care to show the costings involved? I am still in "masking tape on" wall situation.
> 
> For those of you that don't know, here is a floating wall:


oi, thats my wall :thumb:

full thread on my build of it on the avforums - http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=734383


----------



## [email protected]

sworrall said:


> bit of a thread resurrection but did you get it finished ok matt197?
> 
> oi, thats my wall :thumb:
> 
> full thread on my build of it on the avforums - http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=734383


Thats awesome


----------



## sworrall

[email protected] said:


> Thats awesome


cheers [email protected] :thumb:


----------



## buckas

Agree, lovely stuff Sworrall

Looking forward to next update Matt :thumb:

drew


----------



## Matt.

Alot of work gone into those walls mate. Have you got the same units as groove?

Matt, which PS3 charging stand is that?


----------



## sworrall

cheers buckas and mattastra

Yup, same ikea units as groove. complete rip-off of his when i saw it on AVforums although ive got a smaller lounge so only two units.


----------



## Matt197

Never really finished mine, its all painted but it cracked right down the middle so looks rubbish.

Plus when I was making my shelf's I managed to scratch my TV screen, so ive had a TV on and off for the past 3 months as the people who "repaired" my TV are cowboys.

If I ever get my TV back I will take some semi finished photos.

@mattastra, its the Pelican PS3 Charge Station and I got it from PC World about 2 years ago, not sure if you can still buy the same one.

Looks like they still do one just different name, http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/pdp-e...-system-for-ps3-controllers-02974927-pdt.html


----------



## smyrk

Sorry to go off the OPs topic but can anyone remember the thread where the guy had built a full false wall and sat the t.v into it so it was sunk into the wall and then had mood lights behind it, ive just done a quick search but couldnt find it.


----------



## cdti_sri

You mean this guy?


----------



## Sohail92

LOL the 1st picture makes it look really good in the above post.. but then I saw the 2nd picture haha


----------



## John757

Lol bet he's gutted about the revolution of flat screens now he's made that mess.


----------



## smyrk

no it was a partition wall, built around a flat screen t,v. So it made it look like the tv was sat into the wall. It has mood lights behind the t.v aswell


----------

